# crappy jetting pics



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry for the terrible resolution. These are screen shots from a DVD. I would've just uploaded the video but I don't know how to rip it and convert to mpeg or where/how to upload.

The line pictured is 2" cast iron constricted in 1964. The cam and jetter were sent in from the stack for the laundry. The laundry runs about 30 feet to pick up the kitchen and then they run about 15ft and tie onto the main run of 3". I was called out after the customer had rented a ridgid k-380 from homer and could not get the line to fully accept the discharge from his laundry machine.

Jetting was done at 3500psi with a degreasing head at 4gpm. Afterwards (2 hours) about 90% of the cast iron scale was removed as well as grease and lint.

If someone wants to give me some pointers on how to get the video up, I'm game.

I'm posting the "before" pics first:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

*more*

more


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Now for the "after" pics:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

*the nozzle*

the nozzle used:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice Pics Pro.


Plumber Jim


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Neat stuff Protech. I never have messed with any of that stuff.


----------



## shooff96 (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice job, what's the manufacturer and model of that nozzle?


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

nice work chief


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

*Video up *

I figured out how to rip and upload the video.

Before: 



 

After:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Here is the after video, I don't know why the last one didn't work:


----------



## wilnix16 (Mar 20, 2009)

That is really cool!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

For those of you that aren't in the service side here's a little something about jetting. Not my video but fun to watch.

Ladies and gentlemen, I give you the chicken sandwich:





An explanation of jetting. The nozzle they are using is “the warthog”. It’s a great nozzle for large lines and it uses a viscous coupling in the rotating portion as a rotation limiter. The slow controlled rotation is what makes it work so well. Because the water jet passes over the pipe much more slowly it has more of a “slug effect” than if the jet was spinning at thousands of rpms. The high rpms tend to diffuse the energy of the jet. The down side to this nozzle is that it won’t make a bend in 4” pipe. 





This is a pretty nice overview on drain pipe rehabilitation.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

It took you 2 hours to clean 45' of pipe? I always thought jetting was supposed to be fast?


----------

